# Apple lightning to 3.5mm adapter has very good audio output.



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

I was wondering how good the audio output is on the Apple lightning to 3.5mm adapter, and found a very reputable site that tested it. It seems it has very good output, seemingly as does the Apple USB C to 3.5mm adapter. Have a read if you are interested.
https://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/lightning-adapter-audio-quality.htm


----------



## joemama (Nov 15, 2021)

Damn that's a tiny DAC


----------

